
How to crash an email server with a single email - spiffytech
https://snyk.io/blog/how-to-crash-an-email-server-with-a-single-email/
======
mrguyorama
> “make it work, then make it fast”

Funny, in my education I was taught that making it fast, safe, smart, and
reliable were all part of making it "work"

Not to say I haven't missed the important thing or caused problems and serious
bugs before, but it was certainly never _intentional_

Can we stop pretending that we write shitty code on purpose, and admit that
sometimes we just aren't good at it?

------
FlipperBucket
Howabout not using Node.js in your mail server? I mean who thinks this is a
good idea?

